# Spray foam old cracked tires



## Denver (Mar 30, 2020)

I watched some vids on spray foaming tires to fix AKA poor mans getter done fix. Has anyone tried this with good results? I have 3 riding mowers , one new, two older with dry rot tires. I’m thinking about trying this. My son works for a property maintenance company, gave me many cans of spray foam.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Like spray foam to seal gaps in windows and doors? What about tubes? Spray foam would have to be sprayed into the farthest point of the tire, from the valve, leaving the valve open enough to let air escape...and once the foam starts coming out of the valve, the tire would be full. The tire may blow off the rim with the expansion of the foam.... not something I would do.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Here's a little experiment that will tell you a lot about how well that spray foam will hold up in a mower tire on a hot day.....

1) Take some of that spray foam and make a chunk about the size of your fist and let it set up
2) Now take that chunk and chuck it in the wife's dryer for about 10 minutes on high heat.
3) Be prepared for "Social Distanting" to the couch for a couple of weeks, rather than sleeping in your bed.
4) She's going to be really PO'd at you because her dryer is full of "dust" rather than that chunk of spray foam you started with...

Ugh... I know a guy that did that once and she's still pissed at him. Seems like she was more PO'd about that than using the dishwasher to degrease the heads off a v-twin Kohler.

P.S. She don't let me watch You Tube much anymore either because she's afraid the "Bright Idea Fairy" will strike again


----------



## Denver (Mar 30, 2020)

Bob Driver said:


> Here's a little experiment that will tell you a lot about how well that spray foam will hold up in a mower tire on a hot day.....
> 
> 1) Take some of that spray foam and make a chunk about the size of your fist and let it set up
> 2) Now take that chunk and chuck it in the wife's dryer for about 10 minutes on high heat.
> ...


----------



## Denver (Mar 30, 2020)

Lmao


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Must be a guy thing. I've done so many projects on the kitchen island at 1 in the morning..... Much to my wife's displeasure .......


----------



## Murimba (Mar 3, 2020)

Hi Denver,
I have done this with the tyres of a bag trolly, you know the little split rim things, pulled them apart removed the tube and squirted in some foam, allowed it to dry then trimmed it off, re-assembled and they have been great for the last 9 months.


----------



## Denver (Mar 30, 2020)

I haven’t tried it yet, but when I get caught up on things , will give it a go! Thanks for reply.


----------



## GreenerDays (Apr 3, 2020)

I would try some green slime first (found in auto part stores), they make some especially for lawn tires. Although more work because you have to roll the tire around in all directions to get it to the cracks.

Tried this on my wheel barrel wheel and it worked. 

The weight of a mower will slowly crush the foam and you'll be worse off at the end.
I would not do it.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

On independent Arial man lifts they use foam in the tires, and some construction fork lifts (zoom booms) too. I wonder what exactly it is they use because it really needs to hold up.


----------



## Longhorn294 (Oct 13, 2019)

You're wasting you time and money putting Slime or other sealers in a tire that has a lot of cracks in the sidewall, usually caused from sitting flat. Best thing to do is put a tube in the tire...problem solved! Much cheaper than a new tire


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

OK... I tried humor earlier to gently debunk this BS about using construction foam to fill tires that the "Bright Idea Fairy" sucks people into on You Tube. Here's what really happens....






Yep... They "Foam Fill" tires on all kinds of off-road equipment, but it's *NOT* construction foam in a spray can you buy at Lowes. It's *liquid urethane* and it's expensive as hell...

https://www.ebay.com/p/606607232?ii...MI4NOt4PbO6AIVnx-tBh15YQDIEAQYAyABEgK_bfD_BwE

https://www.americanindustrialtire.com/foamfilled.htm

I'm my "Trash Days", I did dozens of Bobcats that were used on transfer station floors. It used to be about $100 per tire to "solid foam" a Bobcat sized tire and goes up with bigger tires (that was 20 years ago). Once the tire is "solid foamed", they become "speed restricted" to 10 MPH because of heat build up, ride about as smooth as a steel wagon wheel, and weigh about 250LBS each. You "solid foam" transfer station tires because of sidewall cuts/punctures, otherwise industrial strength green slime would work. Your other option on a skid steer was to use "solid tires" starting at $500 a pop.

https://www.skidsteers.com/skid-ste...MIodDDsovP6AIVwh6tBh2hWwbeEAQYASABEgJOJPD_BwE

Damn You Tube and the Bright Idea Fairy.... 

I'm going to post a video later today on how to use Bourbon to cure Covid-19 just to see how many views I get. It won't work, but if you drink a full quart you won't give a damn and will probably feel like you got it anyway tomorrow morning... I've always called the morning after the "Brown Bottle Flu"


----------



## GreenerDays (Apr 3, 2020)

If the tires are rotted where the tire is flat within 2 minutes then I agree with Longhorn and get tubes and eat the cost.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I could see how someone would think the expandable foam from home Depot would work in a tire at low speed on such things as a wheel barrow or riding mower, but a car tire...... YIKES! Knowing that they use some sort of foam in all Arial lifts, and some of the all terrain construction fork lifts, because you can't have a blow out once your boom is extended all the way out.... But I sometimes wondered how the heck you would ever get the tire off the rim. Certainly wouldn't happen out in the field.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Yep... They have to be cut off. Got sent to a transfer station we bought in an acquisition, in the middle of nowhere Nebraska. They knew that sale was in process for a couple of months.

The cheapo owner had a Bobcat working the floor that he had let completely shred the front tires and was actually running on the urethane fill.

Young kid tire guy asked "WTF, how am I supposed fix that"? Handed him a Sawzall and walked away saying "Have Fun and let me know when you're finished and need the PO #"


----------



## GreenerDays (Apr 3, 2020)

I did see an Ad that sold solid black foam tires, dense and I guess made like that for those heavy machines you mentioned. they're not any kind of touch n foam - they're like a solid foam rubber I think.


----------



## Longhorn294 (Oct 13, 2019)

GreenerDays said:


> If the tires are rotted where the tire is flat within 2 minutes then I agree with Longhorn and get tubes and eat the cost.





Longhorn294 said:


> You're wasting you time and money putting Slime or other sealers in a tire that has a lot of cracks in the sidewall, usually caused from sitting flat. Best thing to do is put a tube in the tire...problem solved! Much cheaper than a new tire


----------



## Longhorn294 (Oct 13, 2019)

I have a early '80s garden cart I bought in 1990 north of Forth Worth that had been sitting in a field for years. I put tubes in those tires and 30 years later, they are still holding air and I use it all the time! So if you want to fix your tires and forget them, put tubes in them...period!


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

GreenerDays said:


> I did see an Ad that sold solid black foam tires, dense and I guess made like that for those heavy machines you mentioned. they're not any kind of touch n foam - they're like a solid foam rubber I think.


Forklift tires are mostly solid tires and have to be mounted on the rim with at least a 50T hydraulic press. They run about $500 per tire with mounting. 

They last forever, but the downside is when the Knucklehead operator locks the brakes up under a full load and skids the tires. It creates four flat spots on the tires that will rattle your teeth at any kind of speed. Now you've got to get a 1/4"-3/8" of rubber "shaved" off the tires on a lathe @ $60 per tire 

Damn HR would use one of those "Rent-a-Bum" temp services to hire forklift operators to save money.... Cost $1,000's a month, just to keep round tires on a 100 forklifts


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Those temp services will introduce you to people whom make you wonder how the heck the parents ever re.......agh, never mind.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> Those temp services will introduce you to people whom make you wonder how the heck the parents ever re.......agh, never mind.


Wife says "Rent-A-Bum" is derogatory.... I say it's spot-on and you apparently know where I'm coming from


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Oooooooooh yeah. I'm loaded with some unbelievable stories from these guys. Never used to see them in the 1980s or 90s in my profession, but boy oh boy, they sure provided unbelievably stupid antics in the 2000s and seem to be the American way for many employers now a days.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

About 10 years or so ago work was a little scarce and I needed a job I applied with one of those temp agencies for shitz and giggles. I did get a call right away from them wanting to place me somewhere but at half the wage that I usually get. So I told them when they are ready to pay for quality work to give me a call. These places I think are more for the people who can't find a job or hold a job.


----------

